# Johannesburg WOC 2014



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2012)

Is anyone from here planning on going to the World Orchid Conference in Johannesburg in 2014 http://www.woc21.org.za/ ? The dates aren't listed yet, but I read that it is supposed to be Sept. 8-14.

I'd love to go!


----------



## Craig Gibbon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, 

Ill be going for definite!!!! I should be moving to Johannesburg within the next 5 to 6 months. Will there be any Neofinetia growers coming through??

Regards,

Craig Gibbon

South Africa


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool, another South African! Not that I am, but I think there are only 2 on the forum that I know of from there. 

I'm sure that the vendor list won't be up until a few months before the show. Also, I'd bet there would be some Neo growers/sellers there. I don't see why they wouldn't be there.

Would be awesome to visit South Africa some day!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2014)

I just want to restart this thread, because I am thinking seriously about a trip to Johannesburg ! anybody, esp. europeans, doing preparations? Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Craig!


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2014)

PARTY AT GARY'S PLACE:clap::evil::clap::evil:


And welcome Craig!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 20, 2014)

Sadly I won't be able to escape Iowa in time to be in JHB for the WOC. :-(

On the up side, if anyone plans on visiting Cape Town I have a contact for reasonably priced accommodations in Camps Bay. Easy access to Table Mountain to go see orchids in the wild.


----------

